# Any way to sex Ameraucana chicks



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Besides vent sexing...is there any way to determine the gender of Ameraucans chicks? All the info I see says it is very hard and basically you must wait until they are 4 months or so old. But, maybe someone out there can do it MUCH sooner??? Please tell me at what age and how to tell. Thanks so much!!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I found this on youtube and tried it (once) and it actually worked, though could be just a lucky guess, so please let me make clear that I'm not standing behind its reliability. I believe one of the chicks was an Americana.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGYP3dUaVrQ[/ame]


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

There are only two choices when it comes to sexing a chick. 
Unless you are very lucky or unlucky you will average about 50%.
You may guess correct a time or two.
There are many different ways of trying to sex chicks.
The majority are failures.
I don't know about now but hatcheries used to hire sexers by giving a test of 10,000 chicks and hiring those who had a 90% correct test.
Anything else is just a guess.


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a harder time sexing my Ameraucanas than any other breed... Those combs make it tough for me to tell- I usually have to wait to see saddle feathers on the boys... :chicken:


----------

